# Aug 2015 Training logs



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning the dogs had quick sessions (so far) indoors concentrating on:

> Tuck sits in non heel position
> Pot work

and then Faelan and I had some fun with Farm Animals buttons  Nose touches -- he is funny, he gets so excited he will start dancing and pawing and then trying to see if picking it up will get a click/treat! Now of course the padding in the training room has paw marks...

ETA: It looks like Faelan will be alone at the rental; it is warming up enough that I don't want to leave Aedan & Brady in the Xterra while Faelan has his appt, especially if it goes over. There will be a class upstairs in the hall I am renting before my rental so crating them upstairs will not be an option. Think I'll take Brady on errands


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Since the trial last week, I've been lax on the training. I like to take a little break after a trial, plus the weather has taken a turn for the HOT again. We soooo lucked out on the trial weekend when highs where in the mid-70s. This weekend, highs will be near 100. 

Because Maple pesters me to do training, I haven't been a total slug. We've been working on Forrest Micke engagement exercises, combined with long heeling stretches without treats. I've also been trying to get her to shake the gloves so I can correct it. Killing the glove is costing us 1.5 to 2.5 points in Utility and she hardly ever does it in a training run-through. 

Plans for the month are to arrange two or three privates (with an instructor who is a 2.5 hour drive away) before the next trial at the end of September.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning articles done 3x which I think he once actually sniffed out the correct one?? Then go outs the first unbaited and it was a beautiful straight fast one and the jump was taken BUT the second he wouldn't go out because he knew there wasn't any cheese out there even though he was rewarded after the jump. He has to learn that he must go out when told and I've been told to ear pinch him all the way out there or use the e- collar because he definatly knows what I want but unless there is immediate gratification ( cheese on the stanchion) he won't go . I don't want to get too hard on him but something has to be done any suggestions?

Nugget only did 2 ROHJ and signals which everything was good. Tomorrow club resumes training at the fairground and we get our bldg back.?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I headed up to Goshen for Faelan chiro appt. I left Brady and Aedan home due to the heat and ends up I could have crated them in the waiting room while Faelan was worked on .. oh well, I'll know for next time 

Faelan was out in his pelvis and L6, plus his hip joint popped into place so I guess the ticking of jumps truly had a reason!! Glad they were able to fit him in.

Because he was out and had adjustments I did a few jumps at 16 inches for Directed Jumping but mostly did straight type things 

3 sets of Go Outs at different times: he did really really awesome!! It is amazing to hear him galloping on that floor LOL. He looks like he is kind of ambling but when you hear him you realize he is MOVING. Each one was perfectly straight and the turn & sits were beautiful - I think its about 70 feet from end to end. He was being sent into a 'busy' background with obedience, flyball, agility and scent work equipement stored there.

Articles very very nice other than some playing with the article on return -- he feels better obviously LOL

Glove #3: awesome!

Signals and heeling really nice except once when we went over a vent -- he kind of side winded that one.

Retrieve on flat -- he was fast, accurate and really nice front.

I only used about 20 minutes of my hour - more than enough for 1 dog. And then we left for home


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I woke up this morning at 4 to the sounds on munching -- someone was munching on my muck boot!! Now, this is a favorite item of Faelan's to carry around and he will patiently wait for any opportunity to see the back hall closet open -- where the boots are stored -- and then rummage around finding the boot of his choice.

But, I have had those boots for like 10 years and they are still intact since Faelan loves carrying them but does not chew so I am waking up thinking hmmmmmm

Sure enough, Aedan has somehow absconded with the boot and is munching!

2 things this brings to mind are:
1) Safely recover that boot
2) Why would Faelan allow Aedan to run off with his prize? especially when they are both in the same room waiting for me to wake up?

So, that is my story of why I am bypassing the match today - the chiro prescribed 24 hours of rest and while we had a brief session yesterday after the adjustments, I am thinking Faelan indeed needs some down time. I may work him lightly but no need for him to be crated for potentially hours and no need for stressful jumping -- if I jump him at all it will be low heights.

Brady and Aedan have plenty of training lined up that does not necessarily need people and rings and other dogs as well.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Tried working articles with Hombre 3 tied down and the scented one free 3x and he actually sniffed the correct one out once but the other 2 tries it was a matter of self corrections leaving the correct one the only one left to retrieve and earn his reward. Nugget also got a big gob of cheese for his remaining on a down stay while the " Challenge " and I attempted articles. Tomorrow at club Nugget will get his turn.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I have hardly had time to check in here because my online classes are keeping me so busy! I am also preparing for a cross country move and finished my PhD over the summer, which was a remarkable feat. 

Kea is coming along, and we are slowly but surely working toward getting the kind of performance in the ring that we get in training. 

I got a video yesterday at a fun match as a baseline for my online polishing class, which is going to help a lot with my handling, especially for heeling. We had two turns in the ring. On the first turn, we did a heads-up ring entrance, setup for heeling, reward from judges table, on leash heeling, reward from judge's table, Figure 8 and reward from judge's table. Then about 15 minutes in the crate. Second turn - heads-up ring entrance, off lead heeling, reward from judge's table, SFE, recall and finish, go to leash, reward from judge's table. 

This is a video of our first turn - I'll keep working on reducing the reinforcers, engagement and play between exercises, and dare I say there is a light at the end of the tunnel??? In training, we need to get ahold of some jumps to start practicing for open. She's starting to learn scent articles with flat mason jar lids, but gets frustrated easily so I need to keep those sessions short. Harris, on the other hand, loves the scent articles and is up to a pile of 9. I click/treat when he finds the right one, but I'm not sure if he knows what he's looking for yet. He's having fun trying though! I'm doing an online toy play class with him to improve our skills in that area.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hopefully this month is - busy and positive tending as far as obedience training goes. 

Training at home is still a little complicated because the pushier dog comes flying whenever he suspect training is happening. Youngest dog is becoming more zoned in to me and I'm starting to really see some things with heeling that I like. But we'll see.

Funny thing last week - I missed a fun match on Weds and thought I had a private on Thurs. Drove a whole hour down to the private and it was only when I saw the locked up and quiet house that I realized that not only was this my "off week" (I only do privates every other week), but my instructor was out of town. Which I remembered her telling me the week before. DOH. 

So we have a private THIS WEEK. That's about all that's going on. Should be a quiet month for shows. More about deciding if I want to enter obedience stuff in Sept.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!!! Big congratulations, Dr. KeaColorado. Are you going the post-doc route? Where are you moving? 

The heeling in the training video is fabulous. Sometimes on the turns you almost come to a complete stop, but I'm not sure if that would even be scorable.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

PalouseDogs said:


> Woo Hoo!!!! Big congratulations, Dr. KeaColorado. Are you going the post-doc route? Where are you moving?
> 
> The heeling in the training video is fabulous. Sometimes on the turns you almost come to a complete stop, but I'm not sure if that would even be scorable.


Thanks! No post-doc - I'm jumping right into a faculty position. I have a pretty light teaching load my first semester, so hopefully that will give me time to get settled into a new routine. 

We have worked SO FREAKING HARD on that heeling  Just little details now!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we had a peaceful hike  We then did some agility.

First sessions:
> Weaves with spacing appropriate for the individual dogs
- Faelan: working extreme entries and distance with sends to lowered teeter
- Brady: working entries with distance followed by sends to lowered teeter
- Aedan: working alt pole rewards and then 2 weaves for reward
followed by my banging teeter with rewards for him
> AFrame: all dogs (individually) working at their level 2o2o 
> Full Height teeter : Faelan and Brady working Dog Walk to Teeter (tandem turns)

They each went inside after this session as I rotated dogs and then I set up a basic pinwheel

> Faelan: Working distance and staying away from the pocket with only rotational movement from me (16 inches)
> Brady: Beginning to minimize my motion into the pocket but still moving steadily mirroring his line (16 inches)
> Aedan: walking next to each jump and randomizing rewards - he need more focus ahead work LOL His heights were set at 6 and 8 inches: enough so he had to step a bit higher or knock a bar; which he did a few times hence the need to focus forward or develop obstacle focus

And now they are all at my feet wanting more but I have to grab a quick workout LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Tried doing articles with same results , all 3 tries he did eventually bring the correct article but he isn't smelling it out just eliminating those because they are tied down. Tomorrow I try a ribbon of cheese on the bar . After this failed attempt we went to do the DR . First was #1 glove from about 15 feet and of course because nothing can be easy with the " challenge" he went for #2 but he was on a choker and flexi so a good correction and a "NO" were able to be done . Then after a reset he managed to take direction and get #1 #2 #3 in that order correctly. Lastly I wanted to do 2 go outs the first un baited he did perfectly and I ran out to him praising him and then giving him his cheese reward. I then brought him back to where he is sent from and the same thing as the last couple sessions he refused to go . I know if I were to put cheese on the stanchion he would do it every time but he must learn to do it because I say to do it. Any suggestions other than ear pinching all the way out or the e_collar?

Training at club tonight mostly novice work for my challenge and Nugget will do more open exercises plus formal f+f.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

3 suggestions 

1) bait the stanchion when he cannot see you and surprise him
2) teach him a fetchable (acrylic dowel comes to mind  )
3) teach him mat work and set the mat out at the go out spot

I lied, 4th: give baited stanchions more time. He is still do young.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon. Thank You I like baiting when he doesn't know it's there and your right he is young and I might be wanting too much too soon so I'll try baiting each go out for a while yet then bait only when he doesn't know it's there. I know some people do the dowel but I'm thinking its a prop I'd have to break away from in the future and still have the go out problem. I know my instructor favors ear pinching but I'm really don't like this for anything but a forced retrieve also the retrieve is then learned quickly and in the 5 dogs I've taught the retrieve to I doubt I had to ear pinch a half dozen times on any of them.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training went reasonably well with boys. Nugget wasn't real crisp but he did everything asked of him . No jumps in the utility ring because I don't like doing them at club because of the columns (4) that help hold the roof up. Open work was fair and he took the jumps . I didn't get great fronts tonight out of Nugget but at least he didn't auto finish anything either. Not a great session but not terrible either. 

The " challenge " did a decent job heeling and his ROF pickups are improving. Took Sharon's suggestion of baiting the stanchion when the challenge couldn't see for the first go out and he did a very good one but then I allowed him to see me bait the stanchion and got a second very good go out which allowed me to praise and be successful . Gloves were again done on a flexi and he again screwed up direction going for the wrong one but a NO and a push on the lock button of the flexi stopped this. We moved closer to about 10 ft.and all three gloves gotten correctly. The group 3and5 minute sits and downs were well done but he was on a flexi ( thank goodness) because he wanted to go to another club members little dog that only weighs 3-4 lbs and I know he isn't a mean dog but he is pushing high 60 lb. range and he plays far too rough for the little dog. Didn't want any accidents so on a flexi with me in the ring. You never know he is a sporting dog and killed a bird a short time ago in our yard so better safe than sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night was all about simple ring entrances and this morning was a no training morning since it was active thunderstorm weather -- I just never want to train in T storms in case something scare them like happened to my Casey up in the White Mountains


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre is a little stinker. This morning after I set up the rings I baited the middle stanchion before I got Hombre out of his crate but up on walking into the ring he ran to the middle stanchion and licked his cheese off it. So much for dumb animals. I then set him up for the first go out which he did do and took the correct jump also . I then re- baited the stanchion and he did another very good go out with again doing the correct jump . Jumps were set at 18 inches. We also did the ROHJ which is getting very nice if it wasn't for his rarely clean pickups. Next ROF fast going and coming back but pickups still sloppy and his fronts on the same order as his pickups in a word SLOPPY. Heeling and fig8 very nice getting cleaner all the time. Recalls holding can of cheese in front of me got 3 fast ones and two straight fronts. BJ done calling " over " with a pop of the flexi with me in front good quick response , he cleared easily with 3 boards close together . He is not quite getting the turn after the jump so I keep up this the way we are doing it for awhile. Gloves on the flexi at 10-12 feet today he decided he wasn't going to get them so a touch of his ear to remind him that he WILL GET THEM was all it took but his direction on the first glove. which was #1 he decided to get #2 but a NO and a pop on the flexi cured that but a second ear touch was needed to get the #1 glove then.

Nugget again was very good doing utility all exercise and some twice and in the open ring he missed the front on the BJ close but no cigar but a second try could not have been better. Heeling and fig 8 also very nice as was the DOR 3x one verbal one signal one straight. With no audience or distractions in a cool 68 degree bldg. Nugget gets better all the time but these aren't show conditions . 2 1/2 weeks from now we will see at the Elgin show where I'm hoping he will earn UDX leg #8.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Aug 5 2015*

This morning after our hike we worked on some utility skills - I set up 2 sections of gating with 2 agility (non winged) jumps for DJ

*Faelan:* Heeling and Signals really nice. Go Outs and DJ really nice - I 'secretly' baited the first Go Out, no bait the 2nd Ho Out and walked in silently behind him on the 2rd Go Out to reward and break off. His first front was really nice, the 2nd front where he was coming up the incline was slightly off. Finishes were nice.

*Brady:* Heeling was really nice. I am still fairly close (about 20 feet) for signals and giving verbal and signals - he is doing well. Go Outs were secretly baited the first time and 3rd time, he did well!! DJ I am about 15 feet behind the jumps and still stepping sideways (2 steps) and he did did. Since he is learning the signals more than jumping, his jumps were lowered to 12 inches.

*Aedan:* Heeling and starting to work on sits - really cute!! We are up to perhaps 4-6 steps with no turns yet. Marking to the stanchion setup with him waiting and about 5 feet away -- his enthusiasm got the better of him a time or two and he broke -- oops. I set one jump at 8 inches and started positioning him (jump to my right, his left) 10 to 11 o'clock from 2-3 feet away with a signal to jump. He has started minding where the bar is LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The boys and Sadie are at the groomers so no training today , but that's a good thing as we all need a break and besides I'm having a new driveway put in this morning and watching the crew working is fun cause I just think I DONT HAVE TO DO THAT ANYMORE ??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No training this evening - I am uber cranky after a rough day at work !!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful morning here in CT!! 60 degrees and dry 

So, taking advantage of the fine day we worked on Open skills.

I set up the Broad Jump at 48 inches and the High jump at 25 inches with the jumps perhaps 10 feet apart.

*Faelan:
*> We started with 2 takes its, and then my walking 50 feet away and calling to front to work on steady holds and fronts 
> Next 2 ROF - nice
> Next 2 ROHJ with my turning away and him finding front
> We finished with 2 BJ and my running as he was in the air to meet him about 20 feet in front of the jump
-- then some rough em up personal play
He did well 

*Brady:
*> Some heeling which he did nicely
> 2 take its with recalls to front - NICE
> 2 ROF - very nice
> 3 ROHJ - angled throws he went around x 2, was successful the 3rd time
> 2 BJ with my running like with Faelan which he did well
- we finished with him jumping up for light personal play his style

*Aedan:
*> Pocket Hand heeling and set ups - nice!
> Spins left & right - nice
> Waits with my crouching away and then stepping back to reward - we had a few resets
> Waits with my turning to face about 10 feet away and calling him immediately - nice
> A few downs
> Take it for the dumbbell with a few steps to return - meh -- about 50/50 with his dropping the DB. But actually 50% is really not bad for a baby dog - we'll have to work more on give and then hold before we try motion again 
> We intermixed the above with personal play


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Just finished doing articles with the " Challenge " , three tied down one loose all metal and I don't know if he just got lucky or sniffed out the correct article but we did it four times and he got the correct one each time without a self correction for picking up the wrong article and he did them quite quickly. My only problem for right now is that once he has the article he wants to go off and play with it rather than come to me but his cheese desire overrides his play desire thank goodness. When sitting in front of me (crooked of course) he does mouth the article but one thing at a time. We will stay with this 3-1 setup for awhile before a fourth article is tied down. The correct article is not baited with his cheese but for coming in with it I reward with it. Training tonight at SCKC in the AC and I'm the instructor tonight subbing for the regular instructor .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Why is it some people just refuse to read the rules and understand what each exercise requires . I have a couple people that always want a run thru and want me to point out errors but get upset when I do . GRRR 
Both boys did pretty good Nuggets main mistakes were a couple fronts that weren't picture perfect , but he was up and a lot of fun to work with tonight I really like when he is like this. The " Challenge" worked pretty well also very nice heeling and fig8! His fronts on the recall 3x were all over the place , I think he thinks if he is in the same building with me it is good enough. The boy just doesn't get fronts even with my helping him. His go outs and taking the jumps steadily getting better. Dumbbell retrieves getting it no problem does well picking it up cleanly big problem but he is enthusiastic going out for it or over the HJ like a bat out of H... Fun night of training and although only 9 people came to training all went pretty decently but some of them sure need to get a rule book.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday was a fluke or pure luck, today we tried 4 more times with the same setup of 1 loose 3 tied down and yes he eventually brought me the correct one but only after several self corrections . No one said it would be easy and with the " Challenge " he is making sure it won't be 3 steps forward and today 4 back.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we worked precision skills...fronts, finishes and small stretches of heeling.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - I am preparing for a ring rental and have been reviewing and printing assignments from a few classes 

I will be hopefully joined by a wild golden girl (not Towhee) and we will be inside in an environment that blew her mind last weekend; hopefully I can help her out as well as providing my dogs with some nice distractions. I am unsure how helpful I will be though, since she is a correction based trainer but am hopeful I can provide some mild distractions as well as maybe some insights? My dogs can always use hearing corrections too since it is not a normal sound for them.

The first hour I plan on focusing on small details (ring prep, confidence and engagement), heeling minutiae like first step and the 2nd hour practicing more complete exercises that need space (Go Outs, jumping etc). 

Hopefully there will be a chute available so I can start Brady and Aedan on that.

I have print outs of various stages and am looking forward to this afternoon!

First minor grooming for the dogs, then drop off a stool sample to make sure Aedan's round worm issue has been resolved, errands etc.

Then after the rental, out with some friends for dinner and whatever so I may not get a chance to check in after our rental. I will hopefully remember to pack video equipment.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon sounds like a full and FUN day ENJOY!!!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Out in the yard with the "Challenge" who lived up to his nickname this morning fighting me all the way. 
Articles. A disaster . I put him on a flexi because he just wanted to run around the yard and play dodge the old man. After he was on the flexi he didn't want to leave my side and TRY to find the article but touching his ear he was reminded to retrieve at least but all he did was grab anything in front of him till he accidently found the correct one. After the article fiasco gloves and this went a little better but he was not wanting to take direction but when he did and got the correct glove and because he was still on the flexi he had to come back but then he was refusing to release the glove. He is a hard headed boy just like his breeder told me his father is . Next directed jumping with both send outs baited here we had success as both go outs were straight and fast and after eating his cheese he sat right in front of the stanchion. When sent over the bar at 20 inches he flew over it the HJ was also taken but I needed to walk a few steps toward it and he took the HJ at 22 inches which is his full jump height as of now but I think it will be 24 inches when he reaches full growth. After this we did a broadjump with the flexi me calling and running from in front of it at 44 inches which he cleared by a mile then as he still doesn't get turning and returning to me and I'm not very nimble at getting turned back myself I tried throwing his schutzhund tug toy in front and saying " OVER" which he likes this toy and again flew over the jump 2x doing this and when he had it I called him to me . This worked pretty well , a treat can't be used because they get lost in the grass and he spends his time looking for them and forgets to come but his tug is perfect for this application easily picked up and rugged but most importantly he likes it ( so does Nugget) .

Nugget today was fair doing all I asked of him albeit with poor fronts and a less then perfect pick up of the DB out of the grass
Directed Jumping Broadjump ROHJ all done 2x with pretty nice go outs other than his little arc but even that was better today. Heeling in the grass whatever mistakes incurred I'll take credit for them as I stink heeling in the grass but his MSFE and Signals very nice. We didn't do articles or gloves as they were in my van and had enough with the humidity climbing. Boys get tomorrow off.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

We went to a show n go yesterday. We did two open runs. Finley's heeling was very nice overall. Slow on the first outside turn of the figure 8, but with a little nudge and a "quick!" she caught up and seemed to solve the problem for the other figure 8's. I also think her some of her sits were a bit slower than usual but that seemed to improve as we went through the pattern. Her first drop on recall was slower then I would like to see. The second time, when she appeared to be either slow on the drop or maybe not dropping and just slowing down, I stepped forward and gave her a verbal reminder along with the signal at which point she dropped immediately. I then ran her all the way back and we did it again, this time the drop on the first signal was fine. One broad jump she walked over, but I'll take some blame on that. As I left her, I had a thought that she might be too close to the jump and I should have reset her then. When given more distance she did great. 

Retrieve on flat and over the high jump very good. I did see her glancing toward the "judge" as she brought the dumbbell in but she did not bring it to her as she had done in the trial. I asked the "judge" to walk close to be tempting just to see. On the first run threw Finley took the dumbbell from the judge as we were getting ready to set up. The judge said, "I probably shouldn't have given it to her". I explained that we had an issue with her and the dumbbell, and the next time I asked her to sort of wave it around, ext at her level, because I don't want her taking it unless I tell her too, ect. She waved it and Finley was good and didn't try to get it. 

We had time left in the ring, so I mixed up straight recall and drops. The first straight as she sat in front of me I said good girl...at which point she jumped up on me..something I will signal her to do, with a "yay!" and my arms up when we practice ect...but only when I tell her. Well, at the last trial, she jumped on me after coming in from the drop Before the finish and I certainly didn't signal that then. Soooo, I need to rethink this. I hate to stop it, because she likes it, and knows she's done good when I ask for it. I think I'm going to make sure I take several steps away from wherever we've been working, talking to her, before letting her jump. Extend it farther away from the exercise. 

We're also busy doing on online engagement class also. I'm really enjoying it, and happy that one of our in person classmates is taking it too


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have had a busy few days 

Yesterday's rental went really well (videos confirm) using various Ring Prep and entries, Faelan did some great utility work, Brady and Aedan also did some wonderful work with Brady doing full length Go Outs and Directed Jumping Woohoo  Aedan did some pretty heeling, some waits and some almost formal recalls

The truly wonderful takeaway?

Brady has worked the cute barrel and has been going through a curtain hanging in the doorway of the training & grooming room. He saw a fully equipped chute for the first time and was zooming on through!!! No hesitation just powering on through!!

Aedan was more traditional in his approach for the chute but he also had a few good chutes  Faelan, of course, was fabulous!!

Today we met up with a friend in a lovely Wildlife Sanctuary and worked some Ring Entrances (and blind work with one of her dogs). Faelan and Brady did very well!!

Aedan -- not so much. He is at the testing independence age so he decided charging into the pond and taking himself for a few short swims was the thing to do .... uh no. He got filthy and smelled like a swamp thing so did not get to work ring entrances.

Then the dogs got to enjoy a few fun bumpers -- Faelan was beyond excited and remembers  Brady needed me to hand throw the bumper but was good then. Aedan solved the riddle by picking the bumper up by the string's knot -- he did retrieve but not quite properly LOL He did, however, take the bumper when I handed it to him so not too shabby 

And then I visited up in Sunfire Land for several hours and got to spend time with my Towhee.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Hombre and I tried articles again with 2 tied down and the 1 scented. He was sent to " find it " 4 times and he did get the correct one each time but he did self correct on 2 try's but then picked and brought back the correct one. I'm not sure yet if when getting the correct one it's because he smells it or just gets lucky. After articles 5 go outs that were baited but the first one he didn't wait for me to send him he just wanted his cheese but did sit when ordered to. Without my moving from the send out spot he took direction and took the bar then we reset sent him on the second go out which I just kept telling him wait wait and finally I sent him and this time after licking his cheese and sitting right in front of the stanchion I moved toward the HJ and sent him over but he ticked the jump so everything had to be repeated and this time all was done very very nicely without hitting the jump or my moving closer to it. It's coming he knows what I want problem being he doesn't always want to give me what I want----yet. Training at club this afternoon and instructing later another fun Monday.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club with both boys went well . Nugget missed a couple fronts and 1 finish for sure but overall pretty nice. The " challenge " was cooperative tonight with very nice heeling , taking the HJ both ways albeit both pickups sloppy . The BJ with my throwing his tug toy coming along well as he flew over the jump at 44 inches. He also did group s+d at 3and 5 minutes but I was in the ring . Hombre and 3 other dogs out of 7 did NOT BREAK. Pretty good night. Tomorrow I'm subbing at SCKC in the AC .


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

It's been awhile since I posted my progress in here with Penny. I had a few frustrating months this year. Then we got some really good advice from the breeder and switched training facilities. The old place was crowded, dimly lit, and was never properly cleaned. The new place is really spacious and has the option to have four garage doors open on nice weather days (fencing blocks the openings). She is so much more relaxed at this place, the difference a calm environment makes is unbelievable. 

I'm proud to announce Penny passed her CGC tonight in the middle of a nasty thunderstorm. =D 

The beginning was really rocky and I thought we failed right off the bat in the group walk since Penny was pulling and not focusing. For every other part, I walked up with my CGC paper in hand and Penny was hyper focused on me. I think she thought I had treats on me because of the paper, but hey, whatever works!

I could never get her to stop barking for Rally/Agility when I left her just to walk the course, but every week we did an out of sight at the new place, she was perfect. I'm really happy with the amount of progress Penny's made in just six weeks.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> I'm proud to announce Penny passed her CGC tonight in the middle of a nasty thunderstorm. =D


That's awesome! Congratulations to you and her!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on earning the CGC - that is awesome!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Eclipse WTG congratulations.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This bubble has to burst Nugget again was awesome in utility even though today I changed the ring around instead of N to S I had it E to W and instead of going to a stanchion he was sent to the wall. Nothing changed in his performance straight go outs today without even a little arcing and all exercises well done. 
Hombre also had his act together and the only serious mistake was not taking the HJ on the first order-signal . His ROHJ pickups improving and today for first time on the BJ the second attempt was with me on the side saying over and pretending to throw his tug toy which he really flew over problaly clearing at least 60 inches then showing him the tug again and saying come which he did and was promptly rewarded with it. 
A few people short of a " normal " turnout today but still decently attended.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, darn! I found an agility class on Saturday afternoons and thought GREAT  but they require yearly vax. Oh well. Guess he doesn't go. Outdated requirements are their loss of a couple of students.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning it was all about precision 

I took out the platform that is barely long enough/wide enough for Faelan & Brady, still big for Aedan but we are still working on his understanding of the front platform so good  Aedan, Faelan and then Brady got to take turns working fronts or angled fronts at their level -- Aedan was starting to get all 4 feet on and sitting  This is a relatively new platform, actually an aerobic bench that is really a nice size and right now about 4 inches tall.

Then pivot pot work: with Aedan I used the large pot and he is starting to get rear foot movement = C/T. I should probably work this more often with him but like many other things, it is just in a loose rotation and his body is still changing so ... Anyway, Faelan and Brady did really well with their left pivots into heel position and following me through as I move.

Fun sessions that gave my brain a break and worked the dogs -- LOL


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

It was short and a sweet sour training period for Hombre . Three ROF which he went out and got all three with just one order and unbelievably actually made 1 clean pick-up using his cheese can in front to help fronts 2 were satisfactory but a long way to go . Articles 4x two tied down one free he made some self corrections but the first try was nice actually got it right . Luck or accident??? He is going to mat very briskly and is starting to release the article when brought back to me without hanging on so tightly and finally learning out means out. Three go- outs all lovely but his first send over the high jump needed me to walk closer to it and re-issue the verbal and hand signal. Finally the BJ 2x the first attempt he tried walking thru it but a strong no and a reset got him over it twice but the returning to me is still a work in progress.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny had her first taste of field work today. A nice lady from a Golden Retriever club invited us to go to a huge five hundred acre training facility that has six large ponds. We did some water retrieves with a bumper, then a few land retrieves with a bumper.

Then the lady got a duck out and did a "duck dance" to get Penny interested. Penny would sniff the duck or run after it if it was thrown but didn't want to pick it up. The woman said if we come again she'll try it with just a wing attached to a bumper. 

After that we moved to a field where a group was sending dogs for bumpers and ducks that were shot out of cannons. Then they let us give it a try. Penny had to search a little both times the bumper was shot, but she looked really happy doing it. Penny was put in the car during the lunch break since it was a cool day. Afterwards we did some more water retrieves and a couple more land retrieves. She kept looking around on the ground when we were done for another bumper to find. 

The lady gave me some good tips on what I should do if I want to try training Penny for field work or field trials. I wouldn't mind training her for it since she seemed to have a lot of fun doing it, and it's fun watching her.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Eclipse I'm glad your first field experience was a good one . My first golden and I tried it a long time ago . All went well with training dummies and pidgeon that were rocked and hidden on land BUT when we got to water retrieves watching dogs in front of us and watching the gunner shoot and his helper throw dummies in the pond which was only about a foot and a half deep my Sam was chafing at the bit for his turn and when it came I sent with a " fetch " and he ran into the pond about 20 yards and realized he was in WATER. He froze and we had to get waders and rescue him . It was his last time in water and the end of his field career.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning we played a bit with:

*Weaves:* speed and distance with Faelan, speed and entries with Brady and 2,4,6 poles before rewards with Aedan.

*Teeter:* Distance and speed with Faelan and Brady, the bang game with Aedan

*Heeling:* precision starts and halts with Faelan and Brady. 

Aedan worked some pocket hand, then some stands, downs waits and recalls (short, maybe 20 feet) with kind of fronts and introducing the food toss between the legs.

Fun and energetic - oh yeah, I was in my knee high muck boots so Faelan and Brady also had the distraction of my clomping while running on the blacktop while they were weaving (on grass).


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning it's off to my vet for Nuggets " TUNE UP " afterward Hombre and I will work on articles and then this afternoon training with both boys at SCKC and hopefully get my lawn cut in between the important stuff.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

No time like the present and because I had about forty minutes to kill I decided to take the time and work articles with Hombre. I finally made a good decision and put another tied article on the mat making 3 tied 1 loose the scented one. Hombre today only made 1 self correction in the 4 times he was sent to " find it " he is using his nose??. I don't know yet if he is really understanding what I want him to do but today was a GIANT step in the right direction.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This evening was a review for Faelan and Brady, while a new game for Aedan.

Agility recalls to side 

They did well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Only took Hombre to training as Nugget was dopey after his shots this morning . The pup did a decent job with pickups for the ROHJ and ROF and gloves getting better and a couple were clean pickups ? heeling tonight was fantastic as was the fig8 . Baited go out 6x very nice but again I had to walk toward the HJ to get the jump done the bar was very nice all the way from other end of the ring. We practiced some f+ f which need lots of work on the fronts. I tried out of sight s+d but never got to the down because he decided to go play with a little silky terrier and scared the dogs owner but the other instructor got ahold of him before the little dog got hurt. He isn't aggressive but he is close to 70 lbs and the other dog maybe 5 lb. he also broke a second time as I made him do the 5 minute down time sitting which got him a good correction. He did do an excellent SFE 
( novice ) not a muscle moved . We also did the BJ 2x still a work in progress . Overall not a bad session as some things he really did a fabulous job on and some others he just needs more training. Rome wasn't built in a day either and Hombre for his only being 10 months is doing great.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A beautiful day here in CT -- supposed to be one of the top 10 days. I have to work but took advantage of the clear, somewhat brisk morning temps. Upper 50's 

I set up a partial ring and brought out the acrylic dowel for Go Outs.

*Faelan:* Some short heeling intervals with the concentration on happy feet, tail and body with upward releases  Then a few Go Outs -- he stole the dowel after the first sit cue LOL so we repeated. 2 more Go Outs with directed jumping (nice!!) and the a Go Out with a release mid way so he could charge out to his dowel. A few dowel tosses followed by signals and more dowel tosses. Fun is  Just personal play and dowel retrieves -- no food.

*Brady:* Some short heeling sequences with a concentration on set ups and upward releases. Then setup for Go Outs and Brady also snatched that dowel (beside the stanchion) the 1st time !! Glad he likes it LOL Then a really good go out and jump followed by a Go Out where he popped - I waited him out and he turned around and headed to the stanchion  Next jump was fine -- I am no longer moving towards the jump but am leaning my body slightly. A final Go Out where he was released midway to charge for his dowel  Brady also had no food, just personal play and the dowel.

*Aedan:* Short and straight pocket hand heeling sequences with a concentration on butt in while head was in position. Then some Marks to the Go Out spot working back to about 20 feet -- he started anticipated so he is now learning Reeeeday? Steeeedy? GOOOOO as I hold his collar  He did well. For Aedan I used food and finished with a few dowel tosses, oddly he was not picking up the dowel today but was perfectly happy to take it and run towards me as I ran backwards. 

Good sessions 

I have not decided if I will do any rentals or round-abouts this weekend.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Articles with Hombre done 4x three tied own one free . We are starting to get it he used his nose no doubt about it on the first three which he got and brought back all were correct we then switched to doing go outs 2x with bait on the stanchion first time he didn't wait to be sent but did go all the way and with me walking toward the HJ giving a verbal and hand signal took the jump The second go out I made him WAIT sent him and this was the bar which he flew over. We then went back to the mat and went for the forth article . We should know have quit with the three because this time he self corrected on all the tied down articles not even trying to smell it out. Done for the day doctor appt. but tomorrow bringing both boys to train at my friends AC pole bldg. and attend their grand daughters b-day party .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Do any of you feel like you need a semi to carry all the " stuff " for training and showing or is it just me ? I'm going by a friends later on today but rather than taking along Hombres mat and articles we did them in the kitchen 3 tied 1 free w/scent? . He got all correct and after making a self correction on the first " find it " he used his nose and wallah he found the scented one 3 for 3. Now for tomorrow another tied one was added and we will see how it goes but I think he is getting it . Other parts of the exercise need reinforcement like sitting on the turn without being told . I don't do the turn and send but rather the turn sit and then send which is the way Hombre will do it hopefully some day in a trial.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, I was commenting last weekend on the gear needed:

- crates
- articles
- dumbbells
- gloves
- gating
- toys & treats & dowels
- shade
- leashes
- water & bowls
- camcorder/tripod

and sometimes chairs, tables etc


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A muggy type of a day - it would have been a good day to go dock diving LOL but...

We are a few videos of the boys working weaves at their levels:

Aedan learning to chain together weaves (so far up to 6)
Brady learning distance and some entry work
Faelan working sends, sticking his entry and extreme entries 
Aedan working his weaves 



 
Brady working his weaves entries 




Faelan working his weaves


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And then Faelan got to work some what I would consider extreme distractions - my focus was more on his focus on me than precision and I believe he did pretty darn awesome with Brady & Aedan horsing around  Oh yeah, I should mention that I did not have any food or toys on me so the focus is based on his desire to work  since there is also no physical leash.

http://youtu.be/Dg9LI3tbz-U


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

>Sharon Faelan did great considering Brady and Aedan were all over my Nugget would not have held it together if it was Hombre and Sadie doing the same.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and did some ATC tire sends from short distances with Brady & Faelan - Brady is not sure he sees the point of the tire. Aedan was introduced to the tire ( freshly assembled by yours truly just moment before  ) with the tire resting on the frame.

Then an introduction of some new platforms for all the dogs -- they are square and I think Faelan thought they were a really short pause table LOL With a few sits for Aedan and the Faelan & Brady did sit stays side by side ..

Its hot, so the training is really in very short bursts today.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Great job Faelan!!! We've been busy working on the usual, and engagement sessions with our online class. Finley will be the chosen one to go to class for the next two Mondays. Banshee's busy working on engagement out and about. We also have a show n go next Sat, and the following Sunday (Finley). OB trials for Finley the first weekend of Sept....


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked in the street with Nugget this morning before it got too hot and humid forecast is for low 90 s with high humidity . Nugget hadn't been worked for several days and yesterday at my friends we just socialized and had fun with the kids ( human kind ) so I thought he would be pretty sloppy heeling and doing the fig.8 but NOT so he was far better and accurate than I thought he would be. ? after heeling we went in the yard and did signals which were nice. Then 2 go outs ( no jumps wet grass ) they were perfect . Gloves next where we had one pickup sloppily done but for some reason he nailed two of the three fronts but I'm not complaining I'm bragging about this as we don't always do this well with fronts. MSFE perfect with good return to handler and straight sit. On the way back in to the house a ROF 2x with decent pickups but 1 front off, and finally a signal DOR a verbal DOR and a straight recall well done . In a little while the " Challenge " and I will try articles again with 4 tied down for first time but this it for today it's already getting uncomfortable out there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

my crew are all groomed up but not for long LOL They will be heading out for an extended hike (around a shaded reservoir) with my brother soon, hopefully it will be cool enough this evening to work them some. 

I have a few more errands to do, and then will be heading up to Sunfire Mountain to visit my Towhee.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre and articles today just so so . 4 tied one free scented on a mat he was more interested in getting his cheese reward than sniffing the correct one . Two of the 4 sends he smelled the articles choosing he correct one but then he just starting grabbing them so he could rush back for the treat. So tomorrow NO REWARDS TILL AFTER HE SNIFFS OUT AND BRINGS THE CORRECT ONE 3x.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@NuggetsDad,

Serious question. When my dogs do not meet criteria, I reset and repeat. If they fail to meet criteria a second time, I reset and simplify.

I know we train differently, and am curious about how your dogs know they are correct or incorrect if they do the same exercise repeatedly regardless of how correct they are? Do they not get discouraged and perhaps try alternate ways of doing an exercise if they do not get rewarded at least verbally?

Again, honestly just curious.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

> Sharon I give lots of praise when my dogs do something correctly and more often than not a treat, but my dogs are very different from each other Nugget and my dog that got his OTCH were and are very soft dogs. Expressions and a soft happy voice from me are what is used for their orders to perform a act and big smiles and good boy are their rewards along with treats.my first UD dog Sam was tough and STUBBORN and Hombre is very much the same . Leash corrections harsh verbal correction nor even the e- collar have a lot of effect on Hombre unless it turned up which I don't care to do so I'm left with repetitions that when the thing I want him to do he does correctly I make a " BIG " deal with lots of praise in the hope he will do this repeatedly . Like Nugget who reached a point where I knew he knew what I wanted but decided to wasn't going to do go outs unless he got paid or really bribed first then a e- collar was used at a fairly high setting and the command given over and over till he decided to go out , once he made his decision to go out he got praised and praised given a reward and then reset and the go out repeated. He learned after three long electrical stimulation of approx. 8 seconds each ( the collar kicks off at 8 seconds) he could get his treat and reward but he had to earn it first. Hombre like most goldens is very very food oriented which is a good thing but he takes it for granted that he is entitled to a treat regardless of the fact that he doesn't always want to earn it and this is where our problems sometimes lay. Hombre is one of the " smarter " goldens of the seven I've had but also because of this he sometimes when given a inch tries to take a mile. He does however have two things in his favor and that is he is young with lots of time to catch on and when he learns something he learns to do it very well such as heeling .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning:

*Scent Articles* (no finishes) with 8 ea metal & leather + the scented article. Running backwards once they were 3/4 way back
> _Faelan_: Metal in center,Leather at 9 o'clock outside: perfect!
> _Brady_: Metal at 6 outside, Leather at 4 inside: Perfect

_Aedan_*:* Some heeling, sits, downs and Get It Get It Get It Come with through the legs for either catch up or Figure 8's through the leg

*Tire:* set to 20 inches for Faelan and Brady
> _Faelan_: Run bys and Rear Cross work -- very nice!
> _Brady_: Run bys and Rear Cross work - he is weaker on by crossing to the left but overall nice!

_Aedan:_ set to touch the bottom frame. Send throughs with me at side, then my walking/jogging/running by. Then some rear crosses and we finished with more run bys. He did very well 

Overall good sessions; in training mode with plenty of games.

Last night we worked ring set ups with tasty food on a chair by the ring gate


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning Hombre did articles 4x. The first 3 try's he did get the scented one each time but he also grabbed a tied down one and self corrected but then sniffed out the correct one . His returns were slow even though I told him yes that's the one good boy until I showed him the cheese can and then it got quicker. He wasn't given a food reward until after the third time but did receive praise and his fourth reset and correct retrieve of the scented article also was verbally and food rewarded. In a little while Nugget and I will do the directed jumping exercise at home just waiting for more of the dew to evaporate . The rest of our training will be done at club and the only reason we will do the DJ exercise at home is because of the posts in the utility ring which probably bother me more than they do Nugget.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It is a hot one again! So I did not work the dogs as much as I had planned but they still got some work 

-- Note to self -- use the small fronting platform when want straight fronts!

Tonight's setup was the Broad Jumps with a pylon, the High Jump and a dumbbell 

*Faelan:* 
> Broad Jump with send around pylon: very nice. Broad Jump with my standing 5 feet to side -- not so nice - he ticked the last board rather than heading straight.
> Retrieve on Flat: really nice other than fronts on platform.
> Retrieve over High Jump: Very nice with sends through my legs rather than fronting.
> Get It - randomized drops versus non drops games

*Brady:
*> ROF: very nice, again other than fronting on the box.
> Broad Jumps with pylon. First with a send to the pylon, 2nd with a send followed by my running out to greet him
> Set up for RHOJ - he snatched the dumbbell off the platform  on the way over.
> ROHJ: very nice!
> Get It Games with randomized drops (1st drop he traveled a bit so no reward, just a reset and repeat) versus calls ending with sends through my legs to set up next send

*Aedan*: I moved teh pylon over to the center and we worked
> Platform - he is starting to demand the platform  and was sitting when cued
> Pylon Fly games
> Take It and Hold with the dumbbell -- needs work
> Ending with some Get-It Get-It Get-It Come games - he too was being sent through my legs and wrapped around for the next send


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at club was almost unbearable the heat and humidity was miserable so not a lot was done. 
Nugget. Articles 2 each well done . Gloves also well done and short heeling program and signals correctly done. Open ring ROHJ and ROF plus DOR not perfect on any exercise mostly fronts but it was very uncomfortable and Nugget threw up which ended his training . He seems fine this morning eating like a little pig.

Hombre using a schutzhund tug toy placed in front of BJ and sending him over , he flew over it getting the tug and with my order of "Come" he returned to my position at the side of the jump and sat for which he was praised and rewarded this was done 2x. I'm not very nimble and trying to work the turn back to me on a flexi just wasn't going to well and I didn't want to fall on my butt but his tug toy is working nicely . Gloves too were done but he didn't take direction worth a darn so I was forced to shorten the distance to almost square one. A little novice work heeling and such but Hombe wasn't in a working mood and to be honest neither was I . Only 4 people showed up for class so I did get to go home a little earlier than usual but for the drop -in training before the rain came a few people more than normal.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just because ...  It is hot so I worked fun things -- here is Faelan with his horsey noise maker this morning!! So cute (please excuse the ruffled fur, he was swimming and rolling on Sunday and I was off visiting Towhee so he was not bathed).

As I was processing the video, I started hearing an echo of the horse sounds and then Faelan come running into the office all excited -- he had dug out the noise button from its box under a big stuffie and was bopping it and running in to see if he would get a reward LOL 

Love this dog!
http://youtu.be/iPhf6ONeME0


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

As miserable as it was training last night this morning it was the opposite with the AC . Nugget today was wound up and really really " up " . It was a ton of fun working with him today as he was happy and when he is like this it makes me happy and he gets more treats and praise and that makes him happy and it's a circle of fun training. A couple fronts weren't the picture of perfection but just about everything else was. He was brisk to say the least and down right speedy on go outs, pickups very nice and we did for DOR 2 with a hand signal that when he dropped which was immediately he slid about 3 ft. A great session with Nugget today but we were alone with no distractions and it was very comfy.

The " Challenge " to worked pretty well but his go outs unless baited he wouldn't go but baited very very fast and straight and his sits weren't too bad either. Gloves on a flexi done a total of 9 sends 3 for each glove which because we got closer direction was a little better but because he was on the flexi and unsure it took more than one time saying " take it " before he would go but when he realized what I wanted the retrieve was fast and straight and pickups today much improved on gloves and the DB not perfect yet but getting there. Heeling + fig8 very nice almost flawless. ROHJ done 2x one of which other than the front was perfect good going good return nice clean pickup. The BJ with the tug placed 5-6 ft.in front of the jump is getting better still needs work but he went over on first order and isn't trying to all thru it and with my saying come after he has picked up the DB he is and I'm trying to get straight fronts but this is a work in progress. Both boys did a fine job at different levels but both made it fun for me today?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Another morning off for the boys - it is humid and already over 70 degrees so no hike, no training. Hoping this evening the humidity will be lower.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Terrible storm last night but this morning much cooler and humidity is lower. Much too wet for jumping the dogs BUT because I have several errands and not a lot of timeI thought I would try articles with Hombre . 4 are tied down and 1 loose one the scented one are used. I really rubbed the article putting a heavy scent on it . The " Challenge " after settling down ( a little) was sent doing a sloppy sit in place after I rubbed his nose laying all the scent on him I could to " find it " and I'm very happy to say he did 5x using his nose was obvious no doubt he was honestly scenting it out even though his first send he did pick up a tied down one but realized it was not the correct one dropped it and continued searching. After coming to me a party occurred letting him know he did a good thing , lots of praise and in his mind CHEESE. His returns improving on speed but he isn't 100% sure yet and he mouths the article a little but I'm working on the hold and he isn't dropping it anymore so it's getting better to.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

still hot & humid but I felt the crew needed to work/play so

*Faelan:* Heeling on the (shaded) back driveway with an emphasis on about turns - actually doing the about followed by an immediate step right. He was surprised  Then a few sends into the weaves with food tosses ending with a call to front and a finish -- good work.

*Brady:* heeling on the back driveway with the same emphasis on about turns  Then a few sends to the weaves finishing up with the recall to front and a finish -- nice boy other than starting wide on the abouts

The Faelan and Brady were put into a sit stay on the grass while I worked 

*Aedan:* Short duration heeling with careful about turns (he doesn't really know about turns). Then a few weaves with food tosses followed by a recall to front -- well it was cute but he really couldn't stop in time so he solved his 'puzzle' by swinging into heel position -- we've been working on making heel position a serious Reinforcement Zone so I guess that part is working LOL He also veered to the poles on the first heeling pass after he was sent to the poles so we simply reset and repeated

Then I released him and he went charging at Brady & Faelan who ---- drumroll please ---- held their sit stays!!!!

Aedan was given a few shorter duration waits (sit) while I walked in to reward Faelan & Brady so he had some Sit Stay work as wll which he did very well -- crate games!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Another hot & humid one, so after our hike I let the dogs cool down a bit while I worked out and then we worked non-aerobic things 

*Heeling:* on the back sidewalk which is narrow - maybe a foot? Straight up and downs with halts and about turns. Brady actually jumped when he went over a lump of grass clippings LOL Faelan did some signals. Aedan just simple heeling and about turns

*Set Ups & Finishes:* Simple set ups (get back) with a few finishes. Faelan also worked a few pivots. 

Just doodling and working on some precision really.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

A beautiful cool crisp morning ideal for training sooo Hombre and I with our mat and 4 tied articles and 1 scented worked on SD . This boy has it !!! We did a send 4x complete with the turn in place which I only had to tell him once to sit and he did and believe it or not waited to be sent to " find it " . When sent he worked the pile sniffing and occasionally tasting the tied articles but when he came to the scented one picked it up immediately and brought it to me . Of course lots of praise and his cheese reward . He held the article better without mouthing not tight and released when told " out " . No finish's were asked of him. I'm very very pleased with his progress with this exercise so far but will work the same set up for at least another week before introducing either a sixth metal article or a leather one. Of the 4 dogs that got their UD that I trained I don't think any of them caught on to articles as quickly as the "Challenge"??


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at SCKC last night went pretty much as usual. If Nugget could only front he would be awesome. We trained by ourselves till my instructor came and she gave a MSFE which he did move a foot a smidge. 
Hombre knocked the bar down the first jump at 22 inches. Pickups while improving still aren't where I want them yet. BJ coming along and his heeling and fig8 were pretty good. Like his uncle Nugget Hombres fronts are poor at best his finish's aren't always 100% straight but are a whole lot better than the fronts. The boys get today off as I have a doctor appt. and a invitation to go out for dinner with my son and his family ( late b-day present)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Dogs will have the morning off  Hoping the cool crisp morning mentioned in NuggetsDad's post moves eastward  We could use it !

It is pouring here so no hike either. I do have an agility private being set up for tomorrow possibly with an obedience private following. Plus a food run down to the coast.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Tomorrow Nugget is entered in a trial, so we did some practice on the street heeling and in the yard. Other than beautiful unbaited go outs 4x which were straight and brisk but not on a dead run like when he is into it and I "up " the rest MSFE ROHJ DOR DR and SIGNALS were all mediocre all would have Qd but not much pizazz. He still only was about 50/50 on F+F . Just hope we can get a UDX leg tomorrow. 

Hombre was in PUPPY mode just wanted to screw around and play and LITTLE if ANYTHING WAS ACCOMPLISHED with him he won today.???


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome private lesson today - we only worked agility but

> Weaves
> Tight Front Crosses
> Rear Crosses

and Aedan went start to finish on the CHUTE loving it


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

... and ... Brady not only was jumping with the instructor within a foot of his landing zone, he was soliciting attention from her


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow Nuggets Dad! 
This week has been very busy, and other than a few things here and there in the house we haven't done much. Tomorrow, we have a Show n Go. It's my weekend off, but they are short at work so I agreed to do a 3-11 shift tomorrow. (I told them I'll get there when I get there, and it likely won't be at 3.) Consequently I don't know how many runs we'll be able to do. Considering the drive, I like to do at least 2, but I'll have to play it by ear and see what time stays are expected ect. Either way, it'll be good to be in the building, since we're trialing there the end of Sept. I'll use the environment the best I can and step outside and do a few things and enjoy the morning with Finley...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been fighting a cold all week so was pretty sure I would not be training today - HA!! The dogs had other ideas LOL

So, I set up 3/4 of a ring and so far I have worked:

*Faelan & Brady*: Ring entrances, and pretty much a full utility run thru. They both did GREAT!! really awesome. Glove #3 and for Faelan I left the gloves out while he worked scent articles (she says with an evil heehee)

*Aedan:* Ring entrances with squish between my legs, heeling, downs and send aways from a full ring away, with my following him once he got half way and cuing him to sit.

Then the dogs all did a sit stay - Aedan was less than perfect LOL

I will not be visiting Towhee today, but will hopefully have another session or 2 with the boys.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I left the gating setup but the Broad Jump & High Jump were in use for this session. Gating has now been put away.

Other than squish and ring entries, we worked the Open routine flow. That is exercises following one another with no interruptions but moving from exercise to exercise as we would in the ring. Setups and no fussing.

Aedan did not get to play this round since he is still very much little pieces plus he took a massive pee in the 'ring' as I was setting out the jumps -- no peeing & then working in the same area for him!.

Notes: 
> both dogs: Fronts with dumbbells need more work
> Faelan can use more forward clearance on the BJ so target/pylon/food tosses
> Brady took a single step as he was dropping on the DOR, probably not scorable but work some on random drops
> Concentrate more on my halting footwork on heeling; Good Dogs, Shame about their Handler 

Their heeling was tight & animated, jumps and retrieves nice, finishes were very nice, recall speed & fronts nice!, attention & attitude very very nice! Dumbbell pickups were crisp with tight turns and fast returns.

My training, for better or worse, places a higher emphasis on attitude & joy than precision during sessions not specific to precision skills; precision skills are broken out and worked separately -- this comment is just in case anyone is curious as to why I let the poor fronts go  The fronts were nice & close, but not straight.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got good news and the other kind. Good kind first we got UDX leg #8 today. More good news Nugget was a fronting machine BUT he was also a sniffing machine on articles losing 6 pts for extra nose work even the judge said something smelled very attractive and he then auto finished 2x for 3 more points but the judge missed one so he wound up with a 190 1/2 in utility. Then he really upset me with ANOTHER auto finish on the ROHJ blowing a 198 1/2 and a 4 way tie for first in open?. We wound up with a 195 1/2 . I got the breakdown from the judge and she showed me his score sheet. This is six trials in a row that he has auto finished at least once. We have set him up in training to do it and he just never does it it training. But another UDX leg and 6 more OM POINTS he only needs 5 more for his OM1. For whatever reason he worked fronts very well and this made my day but now it's auto finish' s that are killing our scores


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the UDX leg 

And consider yourself kind of lucky ; when Faelan took it into his head that auto finishing was required when something was in his mouth, I was hit 5 points each!! Consistently. My solution was to pull him from all fieldwork  Took care of that problem with plenty of work but he no longer had requirements in conflict


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats to Nugget on the UDX leg and the (almost) OM1. 

For the autofinihs, maybe he's in too much of a hurry to get to his post-run treats. Or maybe you make different movements when a real judge is in the ring. Do you look up at the judge to look for the finish signal in the ring, but not in practice? Or are your hands and shoulders more tense in the ring, so it looks to Nugget like you're on the verge of the finish signal? Or whatever.

Sunrise, I do hunt training (not so much the past year, but trying to get back into it now). In hunt training, I give her the left finish signal as she gets close with the duck, as thought we are doing the MSFE direct finish. If I don't give the signal, I let her come front. (Contrary to popular belief, the dog does not have to go straight to finish in a hunt test.)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, I thought I had this covered, but then found out his trainer/handler was NOT fronting Faelan --- or signaling him to finish.

And that was Faelan's last lesson in field. I was beyond disappointed that the one request I made was not honored -- my bad really, but in the end it was an important lesson for me.



PalouseDogs said:


> Sunrise, I do hunt training (not so much the past year, but trying to get back into it now). In hunt training, I give her the left finish signal as she gets close with the duck, as thought we are doing the MSFE direct finish. If I don't give the signal, I let her come front. (Contrary to popular belief, the dog does not have to go straight to finish in a hunt test.)


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a second field training session with Penny last week. She is working on her holds at home and is doing pretty good with them.

I ordered a "keep dogs away" vest for Penny tonight since I'm sick of the lack of space other dog owners give Penny on walks. I do tell people not to let their dogs approach, but sometimes people don't hear me very well. I haven't taken her to a popular hiking place for a couple months because of it. Tonight I was just walking her around the neighborhood. The roads are 4x as wide as a hiking trail is. Two pit mixes were being walked, one on a non-retractable leash that looked like it was 10-20 ft long. I had to walk in the ditch to give Penny enough space and for some reason the owner with the long leash took that as a signal to let their dog get as close to her as possible. Penny will go after a dog that gets right in her face, so this vest will protect her and the other dog.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Pepper spray !



Eclipse said:


> I had a second field training session with Penny last week. She is working on her holds at home and is doing pretty good with them.
> 
> I ordered a "keep dogs away" vest for Penny tonight since I'm sick of the lack of space other dog owners give Penny on walks. I do tell people not to let their dogs approach, but sometimes people don't hear me very well. I haven't taken her to a popular hiking place for a couple months because of it. Tonight I was just walking her around the neighborhood. The roads are 4x as wide as a hiking trail is. Two pit mixes were being walked, one on a non-retractable leash that looked like it was 10-20 ft long. I had to walk in the ditch to give Penny enough space and for some reason the owner with the long leash took that as a signal to let their dog get as close to her as possible. Penny will go after a dog that gets right in her face, so this vest will protect her and the other dog.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I have citronella spray.......that I forgot to take with me. Tonight is trash night though, so I planned on smacking the dog with a trash can if it came to that.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning I set up a tight agility box and practiced tight turns, using a pre cuing method we reviewed over the weekend in my private, from jumps 2-3 from left & right sides. Poor Faelan went first while I worked out my timing 

Aedan was moved from jump bumps to 12 inches so he starts learning to lift his rear legs; still below elbow height but he is old enough to start learning this now.

Faelan and Brady jumped 16 inches since height isn't really what this sessions was about - and I have to say; these were some tight, tight turns with no verbals needed! Of course if my lower body was not supported the #2 jump, they came right off the jump <sigh>


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Worked with the " Challenge" on articles this morning 4 tied down metal ones and the scented metal one. He found it all 4x and only once did he self correct on a tied down one. He was using his nose after he settled down and actually brought one in that I thought was the wrong one and had become untied. I was the one that was wrong it was # 1 and that was the correct one. We then did a few go outs but the grass was heavy in wet dew so no jumping. The first one he didn't wait for me to send him ( again ) and went right of the stanchion 6-8 feet so no reward. I brought him to the stanchion tapping it and telling " here" then brought him back to the send spot and with several reinforcing "wait" orders I sent him and he flew to the spot and on my sit order turned and sat for a PERFECT go out. I went to him rewarded him with cheese and reset him after I baited the stanchion and got another beautiful go out and a good sit after he ate his cheese. This was followed up by my going to him rewarding verbally and breaking him out . He is coming along. Tonight club training and drop in training which I instruct after both of my boys have had their training session.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Training at my club last night went well especially Nugget and the article exercise unlike his sniffing and sniffing and sniffing the floor at the trial Sun. he went out to the pile immediately found the correct article 4x and returned. Other than a couple fronts that weren't picture perfect everything was well done. I worked on trying to get him to auto finish with " some " success. 

Hombre did the DR all three gloves but went for the wrong one one time ignoring the direction given him and his turns in place were sloppy. Go outs good but I had to get closer as he refused the bar the first time. Heeling was decent pickups on the DB were some not as good as usual he was a little wild and the BJ at the same point in training still working on getting him to go over without the tug toy placed in front of jump.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no training this morning ... I thought it was humid and here is the weather confirm  the dogs are a-panting and honestly, it is plain nasty!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I tried something today that a friend of mine and also a far better trainer than me suggested to fix Nuggets AUTO-FINISH'S and it seemed to work but I know I'll have to do this several more times. With Nugget fronting me I was told to say his name fast and loud and if he tries to finish on just his name step quickly to block him and say loudly NOOOOO . I have Nugget finish with the word " swing " so after several foiled attempts to finish and my scaring the heck out of him he started to THINK and only finished when I said " swing" . So I've learned to not say NUGGET SWING but rather just SWING . I'm sure he isn't cured yet but we are on the way . Thank you Dave. Other than a couple of fronts that weren't the picture of perfection and one giant boo boo of getting the wrong glove ( I chalk the glove mistake to being rattled and a little unsure of himself because this was after our working on the auto finish problem ) . I would call today's session a very good one because I think we are on our way to fixing it and the things I had been doing to fix it just weren't working.
Hombre wasn't in a stellar work mode and several screw ups occurred , some because I push the pup with difficult exercise others cause when he doesn't want to do something he can be extremely stubborn like holding a glove and refusing to give it up not even for a treat till my frustration with him makes me quit training or get tough and I don't like doing the latter.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats on the UDX leg Nuggets Dad!

The Show N Go Saturday, was not one of our better performances. We would have NQ'd on the first Drop, which was slow and she traveled almost to me. I think Finley might have been getting ready to go down (from the video), but I gave her a verbal because either way it was too long. I then ran her back and repeated which of course that time she did it correctly. The other NQ that occurred in BOTH the runs was that she went down on the long sit. The first time this happened, I went back, and put her back in a sit. Walked out of the room again, and within a minute she was back down. Walked back out, re-sat her, but this time I stayed in the room across the ring from her. An hour or so later we had a repeat performance. But this time, I stayed in the room after re-setting her the first time. I did leave on the long down both times, but did halfway threw go back and treat her...I wasn't really sure how to handle this in this situation. I didn't want to screw up the dogs around her, but I also want to address it. And it crossed my mind, that it won't take long for her to figure out that all she has to do is lay down and I'll come back.... Which was why I went back and treated during that second down. I haven't been doing that at all, but I didn't want her to think I'll only come back if she's changed position so an unexpected treat for doing the right thing might be good. 
She had no issues with the sit stay (5 minutes) at class last night, and other multiple opportunities to sit and stay threw out the class.
It's funny how these things pop up right before a show...We had the issue of sitting on the down stay (which I didn't know we had before that one show) and that seems to be resolved. So now we'll try laying on the sit...I do appreciate knowing about it ahead of time this time around though, (thank you Finley). On a good note, one of my throws was off and then the dumbbell really bounced. I sent her and she took the jump both ways...I was very happy with that, as that had been an issue too. 

The heat and humidity here has been high, and all afternoon I've been anxiously awaiting this front to come by that should take care of the humidity for a day or two. Hoping to have some nice weather to do things outside with them both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

People sometimes ask the judge at a match or Sho n Go to reset a dog that has broken. This can work.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well shoot, I thought the weather report was posted in celebration until I read the post LOL. We're currently at 86% humidity but temps still in the 90's so looked awesome to me! We're actually supposed to have a cool front come through tonight, we're supposed to have an hour or two in the morning where it dips below 70 

Phoenix has been diligently training almost every night. Entered in some pre classes in October we are getting ready for. Flip is on injured reserve and very very restless. Hoping to be released to get back to work on Labor Day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We had temps in the 50's today.... and leaves are changing color and falling....  

Me and the dogs loved it outside today - no training. Just playing. No bugs, no thunderstorms.... 

I have been training every night - but made the mistake of putting Jacks to work a couple days ago. Made his day - and he's been more determined and LOUD when left out of training time. 

I have a fun match tomorrow - just a quickie stop in. One novice run. We have a private the day after - so we'll see what I have to work on. 

I entered the National (knock on wood I can get 2-3 days off work so I can go down there!) - but happily did not enter any obedience trials. I think if it's questionable whether he's ready for local shows or not... he's not going to be ready for a big show with a lot more people watching. Maybe he'll be ready in a couple years when it comes to St. Louis. And I'll be able to take more time off work too!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Penny is in a basic obedience class now at the same great place she's been going to. It seems like Rally basics so far, which is fine. It's interesting to learn more ways that the basics are taught. This training place is the first to introduce distractions to a come, which I love. 

They had mostly a couple mostly deflated soccer balls, a couple cones, and an obedience(?) glove on the ground. Penny was supposed to run through the cones and come to me....she snatched up a volleyball and ran around the ring play growling. On her third attempt the instructor had me do a come with me holding the leash and she still managed to grab the ball, so this is going to be a work in progress.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I went to the National in Texas, it didn't feel like a big trial. It would depend on the venue, but the building obedience was in there was so big and crating was so spread out, felt really nice and spacious compared to a lot of the busy, crowded trials where everything and everyone is smushed into the same area


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - that was early in the morning!! 

How is Flip doing?



Loisiana said:


> well shoot, I thought the weather report was posted in celebration until I read the post LOL. We're currently at 86% humidity but temps still in the 90's so looked awesome to me! We're actually supposed to have a cool front come through tonight, we're supposed to have an hour or two in the morning where it dips below 70
> 
> Phoenix has been diligently training almost every night. Entered in some pre classes in October we are getting ready for. Flip is on injured reserve and very very restless. Hoping to be released to get back to work on Labor Day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Storms moved through last night, breaking the humidity down into the 70s 

So, after our hike I set up 2 ring gates and 2 agility jumps to stand in for obedience jumps since the grass is wet and it is easier/faster to set agility heights to 12 inches ..

*Faelan* Go Outs were lovely as was his directed jumping with nice fronts (no finishes). 1st was baited,2nd I walked out to reward. Then we worked MSFE followed by the Figure 8 with my concentrating on where I was looking -- very, very nice!! Precise, animated and tail wagging!

*Brady* 1st Go Out (baited) was beautiful as was his Directed Jump. 2nd Go Out he stopped short - reset and it was very nice - I walked out to reward. 2nd jump (to the right and down the slope towards the house) was not good so we reset and repeated. MSFE was really really nice. Figure 8 (white cones) was really nice other than a slight flaring on the outside - we'll work on that 

*Aedan* Baited Go Outs were lovely and he is starting to understand a distance sit  Then we started the MSFE; the heeling was pretty cute but the Stand - not so much LOL Then the Figure 8: 1st around the inside post and halt & reward. Then around the outside post and halt & reward. Then a complete Figure 8. While I was lending support with pocket hand he did very nicely and is beginning to automatically sit; in position yet  

Overall really nice sessions


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

This morning was a zero step forward and 3 step back training session. Yesterday at SCKC I worked both boys pretty hard so to day I was going to give them a day off other than Hombre to just work articles on the mat a few times . I carry so much stuff now to training I didn't want to haul the mat and tied articles too should have brought it yesterday when he was more into working . After finally getting him in heel position and doing the turn and sit with a verbal order I sent him to "find it " and he did each time go to the mat and pounce on an article and just tried tearing it off the mat then to the next tied one same behavior and so on with each send four in all till he finally found the correct one. Not ONCE did he sniff it out to get the correct article just grab and snatch so even though he did finally get the right one I know that if the incorrect ones had been loose he would just brought the wrong one. Try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> How is Flip doing?


He seems fine, like normal Flip. In case his problems were injury related, we are trying to give him time to heal. Vet planning to come check out T&T generation 1 at a show n go, so she will check on Flip too and if he seems good she'll give him the go ahead to get back to normal activity.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

T&T 1st generation ????? LOL

Tonight the boys worked collected front cross grids mostly -

Faelan did a few really nice rear crosses as well, while while stopped dead in front of me and I almost went head over heels -- guess he needs more ground work in rear crosses LOL

The basic grid setup used


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

This morning was clear and cool  So we worked some jumping skills

*Faelan & Brady* full length broad jumps a few times, alternating going back to reward the wait and sending over the jump  They did well. And then 3 o'clock to 9 o'clock sends to a full height tire. Faelan did well, Brady did well except for right handed sends from 9 o'clock. I will work this more although he would probably never see a slice this severe in competition he should know how to collect & go through.

*Aedan* worked 2 broad jump boards with my calling him over (also rewarding the wait) and then with my back facing him looking over my shoulder as I send (both for agility and to begin moving back to formal obedience position eventually). Then the same entries for the tire but the tire was set only an inch or 2 above the ground. He did well


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hombre was better this morning with the articles , we did them inside and after his first snatch and grab mistake settled down and used his nose and found the correct one each time. It will take time but he will get it just like the others did and once he is doing the exercise really well with all articles including the leather the exercise will break once or twice I'm sure as it did with my other dogs. Training tonight at SCKC which I'm subbing for regular instructor.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Did I mention Faelan left me in his dust last night  whoeee that dog is fast  time to include sprints in my day so I can give him the handler he deserves !

I an taking a Kathy Keats course (the winner's circle) so should probably rephrase to 

'i am the handler my dog deserves, I can run like the wind, graceful and fleet of foot just like my dog'

Grins


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know what was Nuggets problem tonight but he was TERRIBLE!!! Started with SD and his turns were all crooked but he did get correct articles but each front was off. The DR was alright but again fronts. Signals were next and he missed the sit signal after not heeling too well either. MSFE he moved a foot. Finally the DJ and he ARCED his go outs a bunch and then didn't take the HJ on the first order? Utility was lousy then on the ROF ROHJ and the DOR I had him front and said his name only setting him up to anticipate the finish which on the second NUGGET he did which he got a good correction for and yelled at. He doesn't like this and it was done on purpose to get him to think about what he is doing but he again a little later did the auto finish and again the correction and loud NOOOO. Bad night with Nugget 

The pup was the only bright spot as tonight for the first time he did the BJ with 3 boards close together and me standing at the side in the position I must be in . He did it 3 times and his fronts were fair no finish' s yet. Everything else not to shabby either and he was trying and that's all I want . Tomorrow he may not do anything I want him to do but he is starting to give me a little cooperation . He was fun to train with tonight and it went a long way toward saving the session after Nuggets dreadful performance.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm kicking myself a little today, because as of 9AM this morning - I realized today was Thursday... and I forgot to enter a Sept trial yesterday that I was meaning to. :doh: This trial is basically a perfect spot for first time doing novice with a young dog. Lots of warm up space, cool, walls on 3 sides of the ring, and generally not as crowded as other trials. 

So looking ahead - nearest trial dates would be end of September (possibly conflicting with national if I go there) and early Oct. My biggest :doh: is because I was really hoping to get that first peek at what he'll do in the novice ring _before_ we get into Oct. Other thing going through my brain is not entering him in obedience at the National.... but checking out other trials that might be going on that week/end while we are in the area. <= I think that would make an already long trip too complicated, but we'll see.

At private today - I discussed all this with my instructor who was coming off an eye opening and hair pulling experience elsewhere with people not as prepared for showing their young dogs... her opinion is he's very ready and about the only concerning thing she could think of would be him holding his wait on the recalls. He still is very eager to come to me and anticipates. He did have 2 NQ's in BN for anticipating the recall, so it's something I need to keep an eye on and maybe drill when I get the chance. 

We also discussed the importance of entering the ring right (full attention, energy, etc), moving between exercise (play and keep him UP), and setting up. 

I guess all of that said....  

Jumps - were spot on, although he still isn't 100% good when the dumbbell lands to the left and he can see it. I do have him cheating the jump those times. But what I'm seeing though when he takes the jump to grab those dumbbells off to the right or left... he is steering back to the center of the jump to come back over. Just jumping very cleanly. And (I might add) - making that 24" jump look like nothing. 

I actually did directed jumping before my instructor got out there (I got to the training place way early because I forgot our times got shifted to a later hour starting this week) - was really giddy over the fact that I did an almost formal directed jump session. I sent him out to the go-out spot from where I'd be standing (there was treat out there for him). And without going up to touch the jump or anything like that, I stayed put and directed him to take the jumps (which were set at 24") - and he did them. I stopped at 1 high jump and 1 bar jump rather than overdoing. But was tickled that he actually did it right after we've just been doing parts and pieces of the directed jump all along. 

Other thing - he did an almost formal and almost perfect drop on recall tonight. This after us just doing the pieces of the DOR. He dropped on command alone and held the down (despite us NOT practicing this part!) for 5 seconds before I called him in to front. OK - he DID pop up after 4 seconds, but did not move from the spot before I called him in. <- Were I practicing alone, I probably would not have called him in after he broke the down. But since we haven't DONE this in practice in a long time, I called him in to front. 

Discovered Bertie REALLY likes cheese way better than $20 worth of dog treats that I purchased on the way out to the private tonight. Seriously, if I just listening to my dog, I'd probably save a LOT of money that I'm currently spending on expensive treats that he's not that crazy about.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What fun sessions this morning!! Training mode combined with formal mode so the dogs did not quite know what was coming - the weather is cool & crisp, the grass is dry and they were upbeat and happy!!

*Faelan:* We started with Go Outs (unbaited) with my doing happy dance & running out to treat at the GOS. Then I moved back to my position & sent over the jump (my left then my right in turn), He was fast and perfectly centered on the stanchion  The signals with tail up, I released him UP several rimes and also broke out into thump him up during the heeling portion which also had a long slow (explosive release when we were done). Signals were very nice and I probably waited 15 seconds between the sit & recall and he exploded when released - I sent him through my legs for a catch up to heel position. Figure 8 around pylons was really nice and we finished with some FLYs  

*Brady* we started with Go Outs followed by directed jumping - no baited but I did go out to reward. 2nd Go Out he cut short and then continued (popped) so we reset & repeated and he did great. Then some straight up heeling - loved his attitude & prance  also using upward releases and body play. Figure 8 was perfect and we also finished with some FLYs -- he was really really on for heeling 

*Aedan* We started with baited Go Outs and this boy flies!! The first Go Out I let him come back to me, the 2nd Go Out I followed and cued sit from perhaps 20 feet away and he did great!! Then some heeling with minimal pocket hand support but some upwards releases - his sits are really coming along nicely as is his position. Figure 8s were done in their entirety with happy happy through the legs releases. Then some FLYs - we have worked up to perhaps 15 feet away (I am really poor at judging distances LOL good thing the house is 52 feet long!)

Nice sessions 

Today I find out if Towhee is coming home or staying with her Sunfire family for a bit ....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Update: Towhee continues to enjoy her stay at Sunfire Mountain. While I miss my Towhee, this is our agreed upon best solution for the next few months.

ETA: I probably should be less cryptic but was feeling a bit superstitous.

Towhee has been confirmed pregnant with Titan as the sire ! She had her ultra sound this morning and the 'pups' look active & nice heart beats. Michelle (Titan1) has been given the go-ahead (Barb) to begin spreading the news on FB.

Towhee is enjoying the attention so much, and was so comfortable at the vets that she fell asleep during the ultrasound...all those tummy rubs don't you know


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

In my yard this morning 4tied metal 1 scented free metal article 4 sends all 4x Hombre sniffed out the correct article and brought it to me NO SNATCH AND GRABS ?? After SD we did two go outs and jumps un baited which he did NOT wait to be sent but he did sit when told to do so facing me but each jump I had to walk towards and it took 2 "over" for him to jump them. Next 2 tries on the BJ first one I said " OVER " very excitedly and used my arm pointing the way which he jumped over the jump second attempt done formally after I reset him and he flew over it turned and fronted me . Not a straight front but who cares at this point as he is just learning this exercise and I'm very very pleased with his progress thus far . 

After the pup I got Nugget and we did 3-4 ROF which he did go and retrieve on the first order but it wasn't about the retrieve but the fronts. After taking the DB I held it moving my body sideways forward and backward standing straight saying NUGGET and increasing the volume each time then finally just SWING and he did. A lot of praise then given after the first set up we repeated this the second retrieve but this time he bit for the SET UP on the second NUGGET which earned him an immeadiate loud NOOO after this correction he was rock solid and was thinking. We then did the ROHJ and did the same thing on the front part with a couple "SWING" orders which he did when he was supposed to and not on his name and then the DJ exercise where again I either said his name or didn't finish him or walked around him. He sat in front of me on these exercise with that look knowing he was being " set up " and not even thinking about anticipating the finish. I know the problem isn't cured yet but it's a heck of an improvement and he is thinking now should I or shouldn't I .


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

The nose knows. This morning because it's raining I did SD in the house and for the first time tied a leather article down along with 4 metal ones. Hombres first send was for #1 metal which he did a nice turn in place not perfect but getting there and after I gave him a heavy scent on his nose he was sent to " find it " which he went directly to the pile sniffed for a second or two picked up the CORRECT article and returned to me. This earned him a big gob of his cheese and lots of praise. Now the big moment where I scented #1 leather and placed it on the mat and we then repeated the turn and send. Hombre has figured out the game with zero messing around went directly to the mat put his nose to work picked up the CORRECT leather article and returned to me . It was now PARTY TIME . The previous scenario was repeated for both metal and leather article each were again correctly identified and brought back. Hombre may be a stubborn boy at times but he definatly isn't without a brain and he used it this morning . Very very pleased with his progress both on the BJ and SD.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been lax in posting lately, but have been doing a lot of training. Mostly working on the finer points of the go-puts where we keep losing gobs of points, mostly to turning and standing instead of sitting. At home, she rarely makes that mistake. I've arranged for privates tomorrow and next Sunday with an instructor who's about a 2.5 hr drive away. The long drive and the stress of a new location might prompt Maple to do a turn and stand that I could correct. 

We don't do articles very often, but I had a fellow OB person at my house last night, so I had her set the articles out. Maple was WRONG on the first metal!! That was a surprise. When she's wrong, it's usually on leather. To be fair, Deb had set the scented article very close to the article Maple picked and the scented article was upwind of the wrong article she chose. Still, it was a rookie mistake. After that boo-boo, Maple got both the correct metal and leather. Tomorrow, at the private lesson, I will be working on articles.

A few weeks ago, Maple started showing more than her usual dislike of jumping and was limping when she would get up from sleeping. She also seemed reluctant to sit square and would slouch on a hip. When she was clearly limping after a 4-minute practice sit, I made an appointment for an ortho consult. The ortho vet could find nothing wrong. By the time I got in for the appointment, Maple wasn't showing and sign of problems sitting anymore. She is back to sitting squarely. Probably just a minor injury from wrestling with Alder, but at Maple's age (6 years), limping always causes me some worry. It didn't help that I heard that the fabulous 6-year old Terv owned by another local trainer is now a 3-legged dog because of osteosarcoma. 

Speaking of older dogs, I decided Alder's OB carreer is now truly over and his Rally career will be over soon, too. I keep getting bored with Rally (which he loves) and dabbling with Open and Utility exercises with an eye towards Preferred. He has a CDX but I was never able to get him past his first Utility leg. A couple of nights ago, I was doing Open exercises with him. I had the high jump set at 16 inches, his Rally height. I was using an agility-style panel jump that had grayish panels. 

He had no problem going out on the retrieve, but he didn't try to jump coming back until he was right on the jump. He knocked most of the panels off. I think he might have had some trouble seeing the grayish panels. His eyesight has never been good. I have long-suspected it is part of the reason he has had so much trouble with signals and the DR. However, he's never seemed to have any trouble seeing jumps. So, I am truly, no second thoughts anymore, giving up on the Preferred classes. I plan to get the last 4 legs of his RAE2 this fall and call it quits for Rally after that. I'll only show him Veterans as an excuse to bring him along to trials. He hates to be left behind. I think he'll be okay for those last Rally legs. The jumps are bright white and I always give him warning that they're coming. Also, he doesn't have a dumbbell in his mouth to obstruct his vision. 

Pet peeve of mine: When people say (about a training issue): "Take your time; it's not a race." Well, yes, it is a race. You're racing against your dog's far-too-short lifespan and even shorter working years.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today, I met up with Boomers Dawn at a fairgrounds and we investigated the buildings which will house obedience in a few weeks - cement floor. So, I emailed my scratch for Faelan's entries both days. I will probably still show Brady - it will depend on how he does environmentally when we get there.

Then we set up a ring entrance and for Faelan, Boomers Dawn was right at the gate sitting and pretending she was nomming on the world's greatest treats! Faelan actually had a hard time LOL We also worked scent articles - he did well in that oh so attractively scented place 

Then Brady - Boomers Dawn moved about 5 feet away from the gate and Brady did much better - he did want to visit and see what she was 'eating' but it did not take that long for him to be successful (my video says less than 2 minutes)

Aedan was next (actually we rotated dogs) and he was the most successful - at the same distance as Brady and Boomers Dawn was not nomming but he really did a nice job for a baby dog!

Then we came home and the boys all got baths and blown dry .. I have a match tomorrow with the crew and then plan to head on over & visit Towhee


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Is there any web site where OB-prospect puppies would be advertised? Similar to the Golden Retriever puppy ads on the Retriever Training Forum (RTF)? 

Unless Maple starts showing more potential for getting an OTCH, I'm probably going to be looking for a puppy next summer or possibly as early as this winter. I've been keeping an eye on RTF, since I'd like a pup with field trial potential, but OB is my priority. Ideally, I'd like to have a lot of litters to mull over, instead of relyng on word of mouth. Nor am I interested in wading through gazillions of general ads for golden puppies with few or none OB titled close ancestors. 

I know this site doesn't allow the advertising of puppies.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Been busy, so I haven't been around here much. Training when I find time. I'm going to enter Open A the last 2 weeks of September. We'll see how it goes. I'm pretty confident that she has it all down, but with different venues, etc. you never know!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

PalouseDogs said:


> Is there any web site where OB-prospect puppies would be advertised? Similar to the Golden Retriever puppy ads on the Retriever Training Forum (RTF)?
> 
> Unless Maple starts showing more potential for getting an OTCH, I'm probably going to be looking for a puppy next summer or possibly as early as this winter. I've been keeping an eye on RTF, since I'd like a pup with field trial potential, but OB is my priority. Ideally, I'd like to have a lot of litters to mull over, instead of relyng on word of mouth. Nor am I interested in wading through gazillions of general ads for golden puppies with few or none OB titled close ancestors. ear
> 
> I know this site doesn't allow the advertising of puppies.


In the few years that I've been following the GRF there have been a few threads discussing performance breeders with lots of breeder names mentioned. You could use the search function for "performance breeders" or something similar to turn up the past discussions. 

Of course some of us have a bit of a bias toward Sunfire which last year received the AKC breeder of the year award for obedience (an all breed award). Although they're in CT some of their dogs are placed as far away as California. Some of their dogs also do field work.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> Is there any web site where OB-prospect puppies would be advertised? Similar to the Golden Retriever puppy ads on the Retriever Training Forum (RTF)?
> 
> Unless Maple starts showing more potential for getting an OTCH, I'm probably going to be looking for a puppy next summer or possibly as early as this winter. I've been keeping an eye on RTF, since I'd like a pup with field trial potential, but OB is my priority. Ideally, I'd like to have a lot of litters to mull over, instead of relyng on word of mouth. Nor am I interested in wading through gazillions of general ads for golden puppies with few or none OB titled close ancestors.


You have your big names out there that it seems like people pay attention to when they are bred.... and the puppies go fast so there is little to no need for advertisement. And a lot of these people might not even have websites for the same reason. So you probably need to be paying attention and putting feelers out, depending on which popular sire or lines you might prefer. So word of mouth is probably the way to go... 

I can think of a couple completely different litters here in MI that are in the works.... both will be obedience litters with the breeders being multiple OTCH people.... I know neither one will be advertised anywhere, and won't need to be.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am definitely biased towards Sunfire 

That said, there are a lot of really nice litters either in the planning stages or on the ground. With my Towhee's upcoming litter, people have been on 'the list' for quite awhile and that is mostly word of mouth. Most of my dogs (who are not my dogs' get) have been the breeders or my trainers letting me know they have a pup who might be a good fit for me. 

So with that said, I can suggest a few things:

> Get out there with your dog and show potential breeders how you interact with your dog, and the potential you bring to the table for one of their dogs. 
> On Facebook, become friends with the breeders you are interested in, and those who may be able to help you locate those breeders. Litters are frequently mentioned on FB as they are planned.
> Put feelers out and let people know you are looking for a potential puppy (which you are doing  )
> Don't forget the stud dogs and their owners; when a stud is requested and all info has been reviewed and approved, the stud dog owner will frequently let those who admire their dog know of the upcoming litter. 

Most breeders that I know, while giving preference for competition homes that display the type of homes they would like their puppies to go to, will give people looking for high potential puppies a chance ... 

Looking for a high caliber golden also means you need to seriously consider what type of golden you are looking for -- do you want edgy? Do you want happy & biddable? Are you looking for environmentally solid dogs? Is independence a higher priority to you than the puppy who wants nothing more than to be close to you? 

Your desire for an OTCh is commendable for sure, and you will need a pup who will stand up to the training, the pressure, the campaigning etc as an adult. But, may I suggest you take a good hard look at your training style and be fully honest with the breeder on how you train--compulsion, balanced, R+ ? What mentors and instructors are available to you? This will help the breeders you contact have the best chance of meeting your criteria. 

Good luck 






PalouseDogs said:


> Is there any web site where OB-prospect puppies would be advertised? Similar to the Golden Retriever puppy ads on the Retriever Training Forum (RTF)?
> 
> Unless Maple starts showing more potential for getting an OTCH, I'm probably going to be looking for a puppy next summer or possibly as early as this winter. I've been keeping an eye on RTF, since I'd like a pup with field trial potential, but OB is my priority. Ideally, I'd like to have a lot of litters to mull over, instead of relyng on word of mouth. Nor am I interested in wading through gazillions of general ads for golden puppies with few or none OB titled close ancestors.
> 
> I know this site doesn't allow the advertising of puppies.


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Yesterday I was pleased with Hombre BUT today he was in his I don't want to train mode but in his destructive annoying I'm going to be a bad boy mode. He knocked a large full bowl of water over getting everything wet jumping on the kitchen door which I just washed yesterday full of muddy paw prints mounting Sadie biting the cats tail making him scream and driving Nugget nuts chasing him all over the yard knocking him down. He accomplished all of this in less than 2 hours this morning just can't wait to see what the rest of the day will bring. 

P.S he also screwed up articles ??


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, all. I guess the answer is no. I wanted to avoid the "word of mouth" method.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Today was an outdoor Sho 'n Go; the humidity is building to high levels again so after 5 or 6 hours outside, I was wiped and decided not to visit Towhee.

Anyway, the Sho 'n Go showed some interesting patterns and things I need to be aware of:

*Faelan:
*>Signals: do not bend over double laughing at the judge's (I know her) antics - jumping up and down, windmilling etc. Somehow Faelan believes this is a signal to come running in to join in my fun 
> Scent Articles, MSFE, Glove #2 all really nice! First Go Out he might have taken a 1 point hit arced off to the right. Rest was really nice

> Heeling, Figure 8 a bit forgey but mostly fine, DOR really nice, ROF really nice, ROHJ with an angled throw to the right really nice, Broad Jump was mis setup with only 3 boards and hmmm, he landed between jumps 2&3 (Rally length ??) Anyway, when the 4th board was added he did great!!

His fronts were slightly off when carrying his dumbbell or article, but they were close (within 2 inches to me) and they existed (ie no auto finishes) and those are the 2 big criteria I have ! The other fronts were really nice.

But .... tada .... we duplicated the break on the sit while I am walking back so I was able to get a soft 'No, you sit' correction in, and then he did the sit again while the rest of the line did their down, After verifying no one would mind, I went back to reward him about 4 minutes in, left and came back with the group and softly praised 'good sit' with a smile on my face -- he seemed relieved he figured it out so we shall see. I might need to really travel for more matches! This one was slightly over an hour each way.

*Brady* I was originally planning on entering him in Novice & Open but he seemed reluctant to join us this morning so since my focus is his comfort levels and ring confidence right now, I only entered him in Novice. He has the precision, he just needs to get to love being in the ring and the judge was kind of crowding him -- all good to build his confidence 

One of the things that became glaringly obvious was his discomfort being in the ring heeling with a 6 foot lead on -- I rarely train with leashes on so I need to remember more leash work!! His Heel on Lead was really not up to criteria (at times laggy, wide and worried looking), his Figure 8 was better but not where I know he can be but once the leash came off, I was the only one who made a mistake (I stepped Utility distance away for the SFE). His stand was SOLID!!, his heel free felt really nice (judge complimented us on) and his recall -- sweet. Group exercises really nice, like a proud little soldier!

*Aedan* was uncrated several times for walk abouts and some heeling and game playing -- actually Faelan & Brady were as well, but they went into the ring as well.

I honestly could not bear to watch some teams - the corrections while perhaps 'playful' to the humans had the dogs trying to flee and failing that growling -- I felt bad for the dogs - luckily no goldens  I also found it very interesting that while I had issues with Brady heeling on leash, most of the people there had problems once their dogs came off leash -- truth be told I was once among them so I guess it all evens out as the dogs become more confident with both ways.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I honestly could not bear to watch some teams - the corrections while perhaps 'playful' to the humans had the dogs trying to flee and failing that growling


 Sounds bad all around....  

I've never seen any dog growling or evading their owners where I train and all the fun matches. Regardless of corrections (and I've seen some "avert your eyes and plug your ears" kind of corrections done at matches). But growling... for the dogs to reach that extent!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Feeling the need to share a photo taken by a member of the Sunfire family.

Here is Brady amid 'just a few' goldens --- and it was NOT a golden club or specialty LOL.

Brady is the dog closest to the camera. I had his collar snugged up a bit more than usual. Good boy Brady


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, it was bad and I honestly do not understand how something that is supposed to be a _team_ sport can involve such things to the dog on the other end of the leash ... I just don't and probably never will. 

The main reason I stopped doing matches was having to witness these types of 'training', but my dogs do need matches to succeed in the whole ring & show environment. I do NOT want to see such things, but sometimes I just need to repeat:

Not my circus
Not my monkeys 

I think these exhibitors should bear in mind that these are also spectator sports and if I am upset over some things, just think how upset John Q Public might be and how many dogs might never get the training they need if their owners see this crap.






Megora said:


> Sounds bad all around....
> 
> I've never seen any dog growling or evading their owners where I train and all the fun matches. Regardless of corrections (and I've seen some "avert your eyes and plug your ears" kind of corrections done at matches). But growling... for the dogs to reach that extent!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Moved to correct thread


----------

